# парень, relationship



## ddpp

How do you say "how's your relationship? He is far from here."


----------



## Ddach431

Wait for natives! Here's my try: 
"Как отношение с парнем / с девушкой"


----------



## ddpp

Ddach431 said:


> Wait for natives! Here's my try:
> "Как отношение с парнем / с девушкой"



Ok, Ddach431, I'm waiting!!!


----------



## Van Veen

My two cents. 

In very colloquial Russian you might hear people ask, «Как у тебя с твоим?», «Как у вас продвигаются дела?», «Как ваши отношения?». Though I’m not sure what “He is far from here” means in your context.


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> My two cents.
> 
> In very colloquial Russian you might hear people ask, «Как у тебя с твоим?», «Как у вас продвигаются дела?», «Как ваши отношения?». Though I’m not sure what “He is far from here” means in your context.




Oops: 
He is far away from here.

Thanks


----------



## Van Veen

Then perhaps it means "Он сейчас далеко", meaning he is, for instance, on a business trip to a remote place.


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> Then perhaps it means "Он сейчас далеко", meaning he is, for instance, on a business trip to a remote place.



But, when the people live in differents cities?


----------



## Van Veen

ddpp said:


> But, when the people live in differents cities?



Well I think it would be the same or "Он далеко от меня" or "Он далеко отсюда".


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> Well I think it would be the same or "Он далеко от меня" or "Он далеко отсюда".



Then it would be "Он далеко отсюда" because he is far away from her, not from me!


----------



## Van Veen

If he's with you and far away from her, the Russian for it would be "Он далеко от нее" (i.e. "He's far away from her") or "Он далеко от тебя" (i.e. "He's far away from you"), as I see it.


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> If he's with you and far away from her, the Russian for it would be "Он далеко от нее" (i.e. "He's far away from her") or "Он далеко от тебя" (i.e. "He's far away from you"), as I see it.



Ok... that's it!
But, He is not with me and "he is far away from her"!!


Anyway, thank you!!
ps: I have another doubt, may be a slang. I'll write another post.

Thanks again!


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> My two cents.
> 
> In very colloquial Russian you might hear people ask, «Как у тебя с твоим?», «Как у вас продвигаются дела?», «Как ваши отношения?». Though I’m not sure what “He is far from here” means in your context.



Me again, but is I wont to speak exactly about her boyfriend/guy, only he.
I would to use "твоим" or "мч"??

Tks


----------



## Van Veen

"мч" stands for "молодой человек", i.e. "boyfriend" and is very informal. It's a slangy word Russian girls tend to use when discussing their boyfriends on the Internet. 
In my example «Как у тебя с твоим?» the word "парень/молодой человек" is omitted, which is typical for informal spoken Russian. In writing it would be better to use something like "Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?"


----------



## rusita preciosa

We need context. As you can see, this thread is a "guessing game' and waste of time for all involved. 

The same thing can be said numerous ways *depending on context*.


----------



## ddpp

rusita preciosa said:


> We need context. As you can see, this thread is a "guessing game' and waste of time for all involved.
> 
> The same thing can be said numerous ways *depending on context*.



1. They arent officially commited. 
2. I need to ask how is he?
3. How I would to ask for her? Which word?


----------



## Van Veen

Me again. "Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?" is quite an acceptable way of asking a friend of yours about the state of her relationship with a boy. If you want to ask how her boyfriend is doing, you could say "Как дела у твоего молодого человека?"


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> Me again. "Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?" is quite an acceptable way of asking a friend of yours about the state of her relationship with a boy. If you want to ask how her boyfriend is doing, you could say "Как дела у твоего молодого человека?"



Me again! LOL

Then,
Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?
Он далеко от тебя. Are you upset about it? How do you do?


----------



## Van Veen

Now that I have slept on it I see that we do need more context. 

"Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком? Он далеко от тебя. Ты переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?" Is that what you mean to say to your friend?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Saluton

ddpp said:


> 2. I need to ask how is he?


Then it's *Как (там) твой (парень/молодой человек)?*, not Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?, which sounds formal as it is while we need the colloquial style. *Как твой?* wouldn't sound natural but *Как там твой?*, or *Как твой парень?*, or *Как там твой парень?* is OK.


----------



## ddpp

Saluton said:


> Then it's *Как (там) твой (парень/молодой человек)?*, not Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком?, which sounds formal as it is while we need the colloquial style. *Как твой?* wouldn't sound natural but *Как там твой?*, or *Как твой парень?*, or *Как там твой парень?* is OK.



Let me see:
Как твой парень?



Van Veen said:


> Now that I have slept on it I see that we do need more context.
> 
> "Как у тебя дела с твоим молодым человеком? Он далеко от тебя. Ты  переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?" Is that what you mean  to say to your friend?
> 
> Hope that helps.



And then:
Он далеко от тебя. Ты переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?" 



Finally:
Как твой парень?
Он далеко от тебя. Ты переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?" 

Right?


----------



## Van Veen

ddpp said:


> Let me see:
> Как твой парень?
> 
> 
> 
> And then:
> Он далеко от тебя. Ты переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?"
> 
> 
> 
> Finally:
> Как твой парень?
> Он далеко от тебя. Ты переживаешь из-за этого? Как у тебя у самой дела?"
> 
> Right?




Yep.


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> Yep.



Grazie mille!


----------



## Garbuz

Hope you don't think I'm butting in but this phrase - 'Как там твой / твоя?" sounds like two low-class characters are gossiping about their mates. It gives that proletariat-like flavour to a conversation. Better call the person you're asking about by name. For example, Как Николай? Ты с ним по-прежнему поддерживаешь отношения?


----------



## estreets

Garbuz said:


> Hope you don't think I'm butting in but this phrase - 'Как там твой / твоя?" sounds like two low-class characters are gossiping about their mates. It gives that *proletariat-like flavour*  to a conversation. Better call the person you're asking about by name. For example, Как Николай? Ты с ним по-прежнему поддерживаешь отношения?


Or "glamor girls" or party girls


----------



## Van Veen

Garbuz said:


> Hope you don't think I'm butting in but this phrase - 'Как там твой / твоя?" sounds like two low-class characters are gossiping about their mates. It gives that proletariat-like flavour to a conversation. Better call the person you're asking about by name. For example, Как Николай? Ты с ним по-прежнему поддерживаешь отношения?



You can say that again, but how often have you come across a Russian e-girl who uses proper Russian? It's too sad they (not only girls, of course) are maiming the language so much these days that good Russian is beginning to be regarded as something of an oddity. People often tell me they think I'm kidding when I use proper Russian and am dead serious. More's the pity, my friend, so yes, let's encourage folks outside Russia to speak the language as it should be spoken!


----------



## Natalisha

Garbuz said:


> Hope you don't think I'm butting in but this phrase - 'Как там твой / твоя?" sounds like two low-class characters are gossiping about their mates.






Sometimes people start asking the question ('Как там твой......') and suddenly realize that they don't remember the name.


----------



## morzh

- Как там твой......хахель?
- Да, дышит, козлик.


----------



## ddpp

Van Veen said:


> You can say that again, but how often have you come across a Russian e-girl who uses proper Russian? It's too sad they (not only girls, of course) are maiming the language so much these days that good Russian is beginning to be regarded as something of an oddity. People often tell me they think I'm kidding when I use proper Russian and am dead serious. More's the pity, my friend, so yes, let's encourage folks outside Russia to speak the language as it should be spoken!



I agree! 


By the way, thanks everybody!


----------

